# Descriptions of all the dual pairs!!!



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/17-Duality-Descriptions-Meged-Ovcharov

That's the link. Read yours and let us know what you think.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Duality relationship in short:

ILE haz ideas but forgets to eat, doesn't see flaws in people or denote his enemies - SEI feeds the ILE in exchange of being entertained by his imaginative Ne goobleygook and informs the ILE of flaws in others as well as himself leading to heated domestic fights which create exactly the emotionally charged atmosphere the ILE needs

LII can't take care of himself, advertise his ideas or act pushy to protect his interests, but he is great at explaining everything on fingers - ESE is always in need of such explanations since ESE can rarely understand anything beyond the superficial, but ESE can take care of household chores and exert pressure on others with his strong Fe which is always ready to lash out at mere hints of slackness or boorishness (which is how ESE manages to supervise the SLI in cases he runs into one)

IEI would like nothing more than for the physical world to completely disappear with all its problems so that the IEI could sit around and contemplate on his vision of human progress, spiritual evolution, and aesthetics - SLE is the only one capable of supporting someone with such unrealistic approach to life and provide the resources at the rate as which the IEI flushes them down the drain

EIE has grand goals of his own but lacks internal stability and coherency i.e. a spine and falls to hysterics and extremes in emotions and tastes - LSI is a living tinman impervious or may be even incapable of emotion and the only type capable of quickly providing the EIE with a Se bitch-slap during yet another hysterical episode and making him snap into shape

LIE knows how to squeeze profits out of anyone and anything, but is unrestrained and boorish and has no sense of morals - ESI quickly corrects that by snapping at LIE at every little ethical misstep, and driving his base Fi deep into the LIE unless the LIE manages to outmaneuver him creating an involving game of cat and mouse that the LIE will eventually believe to be love

for ILI things are never right and everyone is perpetually stupid, which the ILI tries to explain to them only to be met with derision - the SEE however finds his prognoses valuable and listens to them with mouth agape as the ILI is the only person capable of stopping the SEE from doing his usual SEE things


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> for ILI things are never right *and everyone is perpetually stupid, which the ILI tries to explain to them only to be met with derision* - the SEE however finds his prognoses valuable and listens to them with mouth agape as the ILI is the only person capable of stopping the SEE from doing his usual SEE things


XD

When ILIs feel like everyone is doing everything wrong and they take time to offer criticism and advice to people who aren't interested in it, does this hurt their feelings? 

Or does it only annoy them because they're now given further evidence that people are "perpetually stupid"? 



And why did you stop at six? Was it to find out which personality type would be the first to ask you that question?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

StellarTwirl said:


> When ILIs feel like everyone is doing everything wrong and they take time to offer criticism and advice to people who aren't interested in it, does this hurt their feelings?


I think they feel misunderstood, so yeah they start feeling dejected.

ILIs are Negativists which means that they are prone to pointing out flaws and telling others why something might not work. They are also Declaring types so they tend to state something as a fact, which makes them sound like arrogant know-it-alls. These things in combination can make an ILI have a very hard time socially. I know this ILI who got several negative reviews at his work by others, and not because he is a slacker or doesn't know what he is doing. He is a very bright guy, but he doesn't know how to relate to others very well without sounding like an over-bearing pessimist.



> And why did you stop at six? Was it to find out which personality type would be the first to ask you that question?


so that someone will ask me that question xD


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> I think they feel *misunderstood*, so yeah they start feeling dejected.
> 
> ILIs are Negativists which means that they are prone to pointing out flaws and telling others why something might not work. They are also Declaring types so they tend to state *something as a fact,* which makes them sound like arrogant know-it-alls. These things in combination can make an ILI have a very hard time socially. I know this ILI who got several negative reviews at his work by others, and not because he is a slacker or doesn't know what he is doing. He is a very bright guy, but he *doesn't know how to relate to others very well* without sounding like an over-bearing pessimist.


Very true. Too true. I should probably work on this to ensure I am received more favorably.

Still skeptical of the SEE-ILI pairing. All the SEEs I have known don't seem to listen to me. Perhaps there is a difference between SEE(male) and SEE(female) with regards to taking an ILI seriously.

I guess it's off to find a SEE female that likes females to test this out.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> Very true. Too true. I should probably work on this to ensure I am received more favorably.
> 
> Still skeptical of the SEE-ILI pairing. All the SEEs I have known don't seem to listen to me. Perhaps there is a difference between SEE(male) and SEE(female) with regards to taking an ILI seriously.
> 
> I guess it's off to find a SEE female that likes females to test this out.


It would be the same irrespective of gender some people will click others won't, the duality theory is based on information processing and nothing else. Both types have to be willing or be strong enough to see past the incompatibility, are you really introverted?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> It would be the same irrespective of gender some people will click others won't, the duality theory is based on information processing and nothing else. Both types have to be willing or be strong enough to see past the incompatibility, are you really introverted?


Yes. Really.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> Yes. Really.


That is really the reason, when you don't develop your "Super ID" enough, they are unlikely to know you. I had the same problem with an ESFP mate at uni who noticed that I was off a bit, it took nearly a year for him to learn that we could talk. He even highlighted the fact that I had no idea how I came off to people, when I'm down being too detached, I'm largely absent from the world. What surprised me was that despite my cold fuck the world demeanor caused by the NiTe, when taught how to think from my "Super ID" SeFi, I actually cared about what other people think of me and he could tell when he shifted my perspective. Its too bad that my head been in the clouds way too much within these two years so much to my detriment, due to burnout setting unrealistic targets.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> That is really the reason, when you don't develop your "Super ID" enough, they are unlikely to know you. I had the same problem with an ESFP mate at uni who noticed that I was off a bit, it took nearly a year for him to learn that we could talk. He even highlighted the fact that I had no idea how I came off to people, when I'm down being too detached, I'm largely absent from the world. What surprised me was that despite my cold fuck the world demeanor caused by the NiTe, when taught how to think from my "Super ID" SeFi, I actually cared about what other people think of me and he could tell when he shifted my perspective. Its too bad that my head been in the clouds way too much within these two years so much to my detriment, due to burnout setting unrealistic targets.


Well, to my credit the SEE I have known were also not my peers. Older step brother and mother. I get so frustrated with them as they don't really take no for an answer when personal space is involved. Trying to imagine that in a significant other makes me very wary.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> Well, to my credit the SEE I have known were also not my peers. Older step brother and mother. I get so frustrated with them as they don't really take no for an answer when personal space is involved. Trying to imagine that in a significant other makes me very wary.


Personally I haven't meant SEEs like that from any recent memory yet as a child I learnt that people will easily walk over you if you don't make boundaries clear (maybe it was a gender thing plus counterphobic traits that got rid of the pussy behaviour); being blunt and honest about your feelings helps in establishing that, they can understand that at times people's feeling can be off yet they'll see how much they can push. I've in turn learnt how crossover people's boundaries softly and forcibly when I want my stuff done too, in a way I've deserted my no intrusion rule. You sometimes you just have to be a winner, learning the enneagram 8ish pushy behaviour is really helpful.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Personally I haven't meant SEEs like that from any recent memory yet as a child I learnt that people will easily walk over you if you don't make boundaries clear (maybe it was a gender thing plus counterphobic traits that got rid of the pussy behaviour); being *blunt and honest about your feelings helps in establishing that*, they can understand that at times people's feeling can be off yet they'll see how much they can push. I've in turn learnt how crossover people's boundaries softly and forcibly when I want my stuff done too, in a way I've deserted my no intrusion rule. You sometimes you just have to be a winner, learning the enneagram 8ish pushy behaviour is really helpful.


I must have some communication bug because I'll say "Don't hug me" and they hear "Squeeze harder". Yes, boundaries are a strange and mysterious thing.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

cyamitide said:


> IEI would like nothing more than for the physical world to completely disappear with all its problems so that the IEI could sit around and contemplate on his vision of human progress, spiritual evolution, and aesthetics - SLE is the only one capable of supporting someone with such unrealistic approach to life and provide the resources at the rate as which the IEI flushes them down the drain


:sad:


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> I must have some communication bug because I'll say "Don't hug me" and they hear "Squeeze harder". Yes, boundaries are a strange and mysterious thing.


I'm guessing its a gender thing then, being overly touchy is like totally "gay" in the extreme macho subculture that encompasses boyhood, growing up. Its funny that as we've got older we began to break that rule, you just have to give people random hugs at times.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

cyamitide said:


> Duality relationship in short:
> 
> ILE haz ideas but forgets to eat, doesn't see flaws in people or denote his enemies - SEI feeds the ILE in exchange of being entertained by his imaginative Ne goobleygook and informs the ILE of flaws in others as well as himself leading to heated domestic fights which create exactly the emotionally charged atmosphere the ILE needs
> 
> ...


I LOLd hard core at the IEI flushing resources down the drain. 

any short delta descriptions?

also. whats your type cyamitide? It doesn't say on the socionics blog.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Or this one.



SLE Domain said:


> *ILE/SEI
> ILE:* I'm a spazzy social cripple who constantly spews out all this awkward bullshit. I also need someone to feed me. Help!
> *SEI:* Hahahahaha, hi there!!1 I'll give you some of my breastmilk and tell you everything you should say around people, as long as you tell me that I'm smart all the time (even if I'm a dumbfuck)! Sounds good>>!>!>!?!!?!
> *ILE:* It's a deal! Now dress me in a diaper and I'll get you a chilled beverage. We can have sex with both objects.
> ...


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Elyasis said:


> Well, to my credit the SEE I have known were also not my peers. Older step brother and mother. I get so frustrated with them as they don't really take no for an answer when personal space is involved. Trying to imagine that in a significant other makes me very wary.


Relative power can definitely influence interactions; Socionic relations are merely one piece of the puzzle. I get along so well with certain family members in part because they are not in authority over me; the lack of power struggle enables us to focus on our common interests and values. I like my little sister in part because she is so well-behaved. My younger brother, on the other hand, can be a disobedient little terror, and this is past of our problem. On the flipside, I have a dual/semi-dual for a stepfather, and we have some serious fights because our values and views on respect/authority clash horribly; I tend to forget the ways in which we do get along because he pisses me off so much.

Differing views or goals can be another issue. My understanding concerning duality is that as simple as "your functions preferences match up, so you're compatible and able to influence the person in everything"; the person has to be willing to accept the kind of input you're offering. If they don't see the things you're criticizing as a problem, or if they simply think of you as "the kid" or "my younger sibling", they may choose to ignore you.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> Relative power can definitely influence interactions; Socionic relations are merely one piece of the puzzle. I get along so well with certain family members in part because they are not in authority over me; the lack of power struggle enables us to focus on our common interests and values. I like my little sister in part because she is so well-behaved. My younger brother, on the other hand, can be a disobedient little terror, and this is past of our problem. On the flipside, I have a dual/semi-dual for a stepfather, and we have some serious fights because our values and views on respect/authority clash horribly; I tend to forget the ways in which we do get along because he pisses me off so much.
> 
> Differing views or goals can be another issue. My understanding concerning duality is that as simple as "your functions preferences match up, so you're compatible and able to influence the person in everything"; the person has to be willing to accept the kind of input you're offering. If they don't see the things you're criticizing as a problem, or if they simply think of you as "the kid" or "my younger sibling", they may choose to ignore you.


I was probably wrong about her being SEE.

I think now that I've looked at things more she is EIE.

I take back my assumptions.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

@Elyasis OK.



Kanerou said:


> Differing views or goals can be another issue. My understanding concerning duality is *not* as simple as "your functions preferences match up, so you're compatible and able to influence the person in everything"; the person has to be willing to accept the kind of input you're offering. If they don't see the things you're criticizing as a problem, or if they simply think of you as "the kid" or "my younger sibling", they may choose to ignore you.


Gah, fixed.


----------

